

Screencast: Basic Unit Testing in Objective-C with XCTest - jtbrown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amSApTmxqrc

======
jtbrown
If you want to learn the basics of testing with the XCTest framework in
Objective-C, this screencast is a good way to start.

